# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Plataforma del Ebro llevará el plan de cuenca a Bruselas

## sergi1907

Lun, 21/05/2012

El Periódico de Aragón

La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro va a iniciar una campaña de recogida de firmas para que Bruselas estudie el plan de cuenca, en información pública hasta el 12 de noviembre. En declaraciones a Europa Press, su portavoz, Manolo Tomás, muestra su «preocupación» por cómo se está gestionando el debate, y sospecha que las alegaciones que preparan no se tendrán en cuenta. 

En concreto, la plataforma se muestra muy crítica con el caudal ecológico que el plan mantiene para el Delta, al entender que los 106,9 metros cúbicos por segundo conllevará su destrucción por una mayor intrusión salina aguas arriba y la imposibilidad de diluir la contaminación subyacente. 

Para la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro, detrás del descenso del caudal en el tramo final del Ebro se esconde la voluntad de crear 500.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío aguas arriba, de las que, aseguran, 300.000 corresponderían a la comunidad de Aragón, y otras 125.000 a Cataluña, la mayoría de ellas en el marco del canal Segarra-Garrigues. 

Esta anunciada campaña de recogida de firmas se iniciará el próximo 1 de junio y está previsto que se envíen a la Comisión Europea a mediados de septiembre, al entender que por esta vía podría blindarse la «singularidad» del tramo final del Ebro, donde viven unas 155.000 personas. 

También en Aragón, las asociaciones ecologistas y ligadas con la conservación del Medio Ambiente están preparando ya sus alegaciones al plan de cuenca del Ebro. Este fin de semana, la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua ha celebrado su asamblea anual y analizado al actual política hidrológica. Y también Seo/BirdLife o Ecologistas en Acción están estudiando el texto, que se publicó en el BOE el sábado 12 de mayo. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/110363

----------

